# Solved: Make Media Player Classic the default?



## matt.choules (Sep 12, 2003)

I want to use Media Player Classic as my default player for all video format (as it the best i've found so far), but i can't seem to be able to make it the default.
I've tried right clicking a file Open With... but when the program list appears (to choose the default program) MPC isnt there. I have then tried adding the program to the list by searching for it, but it doesnt add to the program list.

I have tried changing the associations by going to file types and changing it there, but i get the same problem.

Now, i know nothing about changing my registry, but this seems like the only option left... Am i wrong?

Matt.


----------



## opopanax (Nov 13, 2004)

did u try changing the associations from within MP Classic?? cleaning the registry is recommended though. Get this program for the job: Regcleaner.


----------



## matt.choules (Sep 12, 2003)

have sorted the defaults set-up now... Can't believe i didn't think of changing it in MPC.
anyway, thats that sorted.

oh, what is the publishing company of RegCleaner? i found 4 or 5 similar programs from different companies.


----------



## opopanax (Nov 13, 2004)

Regcleaner was published by Jouno Vuorio of Finland.


----------



## opopanax (Nov 13, 2004)

its freeware


----------



## matt.choules (Sep 12, 2003)

sorted, thanks!


----------

